# Automatic transmission fluid cooler lines replacement procedure.



## Snappa (Mar 31, 2013)

Does anyone know if the automatic transmission has to be drained and refilled when you replace the cooler lines? I'm asking because I have one of those ones with a slow leak at the fittings and was also thinking about getting a transmission fluid change. I'm also lucky enough to have an extended warranty that does specifically include replacement of those lines, unlike the factory power train warranty, but at a $100 deductible. Getting away with a fluid changed for just $100 while they do the cooler lines will def beat the almost $300 I hear people being charged for fluid change.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Drain not required.

Just a top off after replacement.....usually less than a pint.

Rob


----------

